
New Studies Suggest Young Children Spread Covid-19 More Efficiently Than Adults - seesawtron
https://www.forbes.com/sites/williamhaseltine/2020/07/31/new-evidence-suggests-young-children-spread-covid-19-more-efficiently-than-adults/#117072ee19fd
======
seesawtron
First study in JAMA:

[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamapediatrics/fullarticle/...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamapediatrics/fullarticle/2768952)

Second preprint:

[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.07.16.20127357v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.07.16.20127357v1?rss=1)

